# New BIG SCARY SHOW: Garage of Evil, Naomi Grossman, The Recently Deceased, more



## Badger (Feb 5, 2008)

It doesn’t matter if you are a seasoned haunter or the sausage king of Chicago, you can never expect all the wild and scary turns a BSS episode will take until you hear the final sign off. Today we bring you to the brink of madness and push you over the edge to make your haunt better than ever. Strap on your Von Charon straight jacket as we dive right in with American Horror Story, Asylum’s Naomi Grossman. Next gross meets crazy as we talk to the sickly talented sideshow artist Adam the first Real Man as he brings his signature classic twist to shocking entertainment.

The Roundtable of Terror comes at you this week via the Garage of Evil. Steve O is able to take a few minutes to sit down at the table with the (g)hosts to talk scene design. A last minute change in his work schedule prevented Steve O from bringing the scene design knowledge to MHC, but only a time limit will contain him during the roundtable. The gang talks how to get the most out of your designs, what pitfalls to avoid, what is really important, and where the industry is going in scene design.

The madness continues with all the headlines worth discussing with yourself in a padded room from Badger and Deadline News. Storm rants on sharks, a tornado, and how the horror industry has made a big change in Haunt Minute. The Unknown Scare Actor dabbles in insanity as you Face Your Fears, and Jerry Vayne leaves you grinning maniacally as you hum the rocking tunes he has chosen that will not leave your head. The Gruesome Giveaway taunts you with prizes form down the hall as you have to walk through all the crazy surprises lurking in the show this episode.

We hid the body, but you will become an accomplice just by listening to the Big Scary Show!!!

Episode XXXIII featured music:

Drag Queen Dracula by Little Miss Stakes

Church of Torment by Music for Haunts

IT walks by Recently Deceased

www.bigscaryshow.com


----------

